# UFS: ffs_snapshot_mount: old format snapshot inode 17



## fraenki (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi,

today I've discovered that a [cmd=]mksnap_ffs[/cmd] got stuck on my server. The process just hung. A [cmd=]truss -p <PID>[/cmd] showed nothing. After a while I decided to reboot the machine, which did not work, so I was forced to reset the server.

I chose to boot it into single-user mode and did a [cmd=]fsck -yf[/cmd] on all disks. Once this was complete I let the system enter multi-user mode. During the "mounting filesystem" step the system hung for a few seconds (which doesn't seem right) and showed up this warning/error:


```
ffs_snapshot_mount: old format snapshot inode 17
```

As far as I can tell from some google search results this indicates a filesystem corruption. Is this true? How am I supposed to fix it?

Thanks
- Frank


----------

